
Google Announces Pixelbook Go - theseadroid
https://store.google.com/product/pixelbook_go
======
telesilla
This link doesn't seem to work outside the U.S. Try:

[https://www.blog.google/products/pixelbook/pixelbook-
go/](https://www.blog.google/products/pixelbook/pixelbook-go/)

